# Which is the best air filter



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

At present im running a bmc but getting a bit fed up with the noise it makes and does it improve performance ???. Which filter is everybody running standard air box with better filter or bmc or any other ????


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm running a K&N Apollo induction kit. Only fitted it at the weekend at the same time as a Forge Split r valve, so the noises I'm getting at the moment are a bit confusing.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

i looked in to fitting an induction kit on the tt but was told it could make the car lose a little power.i was then told the best performance would come from just upgrading the panel filter,which i did for the massive sum of £30.i dont get the awesome sound of an induction tho


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah i have heard that the standard air box was designed for optimum performance but does not give that sound you get from improved filters. Im thinking of selling my bmc and going back to standard air box


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

From personal experience and a recent thread on this subject most will say stick with standard airbox and paper filter.

If you want a bit more sound from it then 'Wak' it


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

do you notice any powerloss from the bmc?to be fair iv noticed no diffrence from the panel filter,it prob gives an extra 1/2 bhp


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

When i had my car chiped by star performance in kirkie we found a increase of about 10 to 15 bhp over the traditional panel filter


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

ehh.thats the garage i use for the tt and as i said i was told to go for a panel.strange when an increase like that has been found :?:


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

When I bought my TT it was remapped and it had an open cotton air filter, much like the K&N one. It performed well. But, I wanted to try the standard airbox with paper filter for stealth, which I did; and the car ran lean. It would not run well no matter what. It wasn't getting enough air. So I switched back to the open cotton air filter again and it immediately ran well. So I left the open cotton air filter in for a few years.

About six months ago, I switched to a cotton air filter inside the standard airbox (panel filter) and I must say that there is a difference. Not so much in 0-60 times, but in characteristics. You see, with the open cotton air filter I would get more turbo lag and more punch at about 3500-4000rpm, whereas with the cotton panel filter gives me a more stable powercurve, with peak torque at about 3000-3500rpm; much like the paper filter does on a standard TT (not remapped).

I say go for the standard airbox with a cotton panel filter and you'll be very satisfied.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

i had the car remapped with the standard filter and then changed to the jetex.the car hasn,t changed any.mybe if i had rr tests done before and after you would see a little,but nowt in the driving


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

I love my Simota Carbon intake nice sound more punch higher in the Rev rang than standard airbox


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

wak box it with a k&n panel filter, then chuck in a split-r - perfect combo!!!


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Midland VW dropped in a Piper Cross panel filter and I can tell the difference in performance and sound. A very cheap and worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

BMC CDA is best because I have one :wink:

BTW Davy, your for sale post will be deleted by Mods as it has no price :wink:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

I would recommend from personal experience you dont go anywhere near the K&N panel filters...


----------



## bodyart (Sep 2, 2008)

any particular reason you say to avoid k & n panel filters???
please explain as these seem to be a popular mod on here and elsewhere


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

bodyart said:


> any particular reason you say to avoid k & n panel filters???
> please explain as these seem to be a popular mod on here and elsewhere


This is because they are oiled and they can mess up the MAF sensor, but cotton filters are not oiled s the best panel filter to go for


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Wak has done a comparison on some air filters & as far as I remember the Neuspeed P-Flow came out on top, trying to find the link.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/inductiontes ... ntests.htm

there you go mate


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Stu225 said:


> bodyart said:
> 
> 
> > any particular reason you say to avoid k & n panel filters???
> ...


This is usually when people clean them and over do the reapplication of oil.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I had a wak box with pipercross filter which was great, just purchased a neuspeed p flow and i am lovin the sound. Didnt really notice any difference in power.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I have K&N fitted with my wak box... they are all for noise not power :lol:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

guys where the hell do you get a neuspeed p-flow from for a decent price? i cant even find them for sale lol


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

I would not trust P-flo g/s numbers,it is not symmetrical at maf entry.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

jayz_son said:


> guys where the hell do you get a neuspeed p-flow from for a decent price? i cant even find them for sale lol


http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 5&xSec=459

These are another option

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=143469


----------



## princesnicole (Sep 19, 2009)

K&N is the only air filter used by the IndyCar Series ... Lifetime air filter with K&N Million Mile Limited Warranty®; The World's Best Air Filter ...

_________________


----------



## lingon (Jul 3, 2009)

princesnicole said:


> K&N is the only air filter used by the IndyCar Series ... Lifetime air filter with K&N Million Mile Limited Warranty®; The World's Best Air Filter ...
> 
> _________________


K&N employed :roll:


----------



## mazzo (Sep 23, 2012)

SteviedTT said:


> I'm running a K&N Apollo induction kit. Only fitted it at the weekend at the same time as a Forge Split r valve, so the noises I'm getting at the moment are a bit confusing.


Do still use k&n apollo? Is it ok


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

Stu225 said:


> bodyart said:
> 
> 
> > any particular reason you say to avoid k & n panel filters???
> ...


K&N _is_ a cotton filter and it _is_ oiled - same as the Green Cotton Filters. Non oiled filters are usually made of foam such as Pipercross or ITG, or standard paper filter.

Having said all that there is lots of info on the K&N website saying that their filters do not damage MAF's even if over-oiled - another urban myth?


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a pflow and have had no problems atall  and sounds great 

I just reoil the filter each year, its fine so long as you dont over oil it 

Tom


----------



## tatoquetevi (Oct 11, 2011)

I´m really impressed with the Wak Box plus Pipercross


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

If you can live with the noise, the K&N but Honda S2000 version. Has the best flow of all and price is half the K&N TT model.
There is a thread or many on here.


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry to bring this thread back up but didn't want to start a new one.
I'm still in such a dilemma about which performance air filter to buy for my 225.
I've read ALOT of reviews but all have their pro's/cons.
I don't really want a Wakbox but I'm prepared to pay the extra money for a decent non-restrictive air filter.
The BMC CDA has been really bigged up on the site but reviews say it'll take up to 250bhp in N/A engines but turbos up to 350. 
I'm looking for an air filter that'll be able to cope with 400bhp after all stages have been applied.
I'm not bothered about the noise if it makes it or not because a split R forge valve is coming at a later date, I just want performance. 
Pipercross, K & N, Green Cotten, ITG come to mind but some readings of these have shown poor gains/even losses. RAMAIR just seems like a cheap halford's brand too.

Wary of metal induction kits aswell as these can get filled up with gunk soon after fitment.

Any recommendations on what to buy??


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ramair aren't related to Halfords. They're a distributor of SFS hoses too, which many of us have bought.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Black_TT said:


> Any recommendations ....


Yeah stop reading the internet and buy a good quality one PowerFlo, K&N, S2000 all flow about the same for your monster 400 bhp build that's coming :wink:

Split R :roll:


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

is the one at TTS any good?

http://www.thettshop.com/performance.as ... uct=600303


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

manikm said:


> is the one at TTS any good?
> 
> http://www.thettshop.com/performance.as ... uct=600303


Get a k&n s2000 filter off eBay about half that price

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

manikm said:


> is the one at TTS any good?
> 
> http://www.thettshop.com/performance.as ... uct=600303


  wow! That's bloody expensive!

Paul


----------



## Nickthelot (Jul 21, 2013)

42 draft high flow intake and I wouldn't get anything else, it's ace!


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > is the one at TTS any good?
> ...


lol and thats not even the one i meant to link to...it was this one:
http://www.thettshop.com/performance.as ... uct=600718


----------



## azreal333 (May 8, 2011)

I have the ITG - Maxogen, Works a treat and sounds quality.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.neuspeed.com/651087-neuspeed ... e-kit.html


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

My set up is for a V6 & 400+bhp but the logic etc remains the same.

Basically you want as much air getting in as possible so that the air intake does not become the restriction on maximum power. If you don't care about looks or sound (like me) then the simplest option is using the existing airbox + a good quality panelfilter such as the pipercross or K&N one (do make sure you remove / wipe off any excess oil from the K&N one in particular as it'll mess up the MAF otherwise). If you decide to go down the 'cone' type then you might as well do the maths to work out the airflow (measured in CFM) that you actually need, then add on a sizeable % to cope with it getting clogged up over time.

K&N have a calculator on their website but from memory you'll need a minimum of 500CFM hence approx 800CFM would be good. K&N also have a section where you can put in all the dimensions for the air filter you need & it'll show you the various options. Alternatively just phone up a good motorsport supplier & tell them "I've got a 3" MAF, 400 BHP & the dimensions it'll fit are xxx" they should be able to sort you out. Remember you can't have too high a rating.

If your looking at high output then you may already be looking at a larger 4" MAF anyway in which case the OEM airbox won't work & you'll have to go down the cone style route anyway.

A further option is to just look at the monster turbo builds others have done & copy (or PM them) their choices. Holly's getting Lee to do her's at the moment from memory.
Good luck.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> My set up is for a V6 & 400+bhp but the logic etc remains the same.
> 
> Basically you want as much air getting in as possible so that the air intake does not become the restriction on maximum power. If you don't care about looks or sound (like me) then the simplest option is using the existing airbox + a good quality panelfilter such as the pipercross or K&N one (do make sure you remove / wipe off any excess oil from the K&N one in particular as it'll mess up the MAF otherwise). If you decide to go down the 'cone' type then you might as well do the maths to work out the airflow (measured in CFM) that you actually need, then add on a sizeable % to cope with it getting clogged up over time.
> 
> ...


thanks, re the OEM airbox, do you also recommend cutting out holes in it? or not bother, and just fit the pc, or kn filter?

edit: might treat myself to a pipercross panel filter tomorrow
http://www.pipercross.net/pipercross-re ... 037813.htm

looks to be a "dry" filter, so thats good


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with the holes to start with, I think it's done mainly for the noise.

I would recommend you get a 'Liquid TT' then make a note of exactly what the bhp & torque are as an OEM car. If possible also get it measured on a RR. You then have a benchmark & every mod you do after that can be compared against that - the beauty of the Liquid is you can compare in realtime whenever you want.

With the holes / panelfilter etc, in a perfect world get the car on a RR after the BT is fitted & try it with & without the panelfilter, that way you will be able to check if the airfilter is the element restricting the power output. If it is then cut the holes & re-test.

The problem I've found is that when you go BT then the knowledge base within the Forum drops off massively as very few have actually done it. I would add that those who have tend to be very very helpful, but you may need to PM them rather than hoping they'll notice your posted questions.

Mine's a V6 hence not 100% relevant to you - L33JSA seems to know his stuff, maybe have a chat with him.


----------

